# G0446 & G0442 modifiers



## krubino21 (May 18, 2015)

When billing CPTs 99214  & G0446 & G0442.  Would you apply the -59 modifier to the G codes or the -25?  I've received conflicting information from various payers.  Medicare does pay with the -59 however, Connecticare medicare, Aetna, Medicare and BCBS Medicare request the -25.  The G codes are more of an E&M code, I tend to think the -25 is most appropriate.  Please advise.


----------



## BenCrocker (May 18, 2015)

Do what the individual carriers require unless it goes counter to the guidelines.


----------



## krubino21 (May 18, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you. 
But for correct coding purposes, which modifier should be applied. 
I don't want to code based on reimbursement.


----------



## BenCrocker (May 18, 2015)

Clearly Medicare wants 59, And the other Medicare Advantage plans wants something different, it's entirely up to the carrier.


----------

